# Boys name to go with Evie and Rosie. UK based



## mummygiraffe

Really struggling to find one that i like and that fits.

I'm in the UK so I don't want any US name suggestions-no offence but alot are a bit too trendy for us.


----------



## KiansMummy

Evie, Rosie and Jack
Evie, Rosie and Finley
Evie, Rosie and Oliver
Evie, Rosie and Callum


----------



## Claireyh

Oscar!! Although I'm biased to that obviously haha. I think it goes really well with Evie and Rosie (both on my girl list for this bump if it turns out pink!)

Also love Alfie, Henry, Rory, Freddie (and carrying in that ee ending!) or Theo, Luke, Max for something different sounding 

Xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

Yes as pp said I think Alfie and Freddie are gorgeous and go fab with Evie an Rosie xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Alfie :)


----------



## kaylajade.x

Charlie? Elliot?
x


----------



## mummygiraffe

Claireyh said:


> Oscar!! Although I'm biased to that obviously haha. I think it goes really well with Evie and Rosie (both on my girl list for this bump if it turns out pink!)
> 
> Also love Alfie, Henry, Rory, Freddie (and carrying in that ee ending!) or Theo, Luke, Max for something different sounding
> 
> Xxx

Yes i do like the idea of it ending with the 'ee' sound.


----------



## palacemommy

My first thought was Alfie or Archie


----------



## 3rd

Evie Rosie and Rory
Evie Rosie and Charlie


----------



## Taylorr

oscar, Jack, Noah, Max, Ollie

xx


----------

